# Pretty Interesting Stuff....



## JasonF (Feb 20, 2010)

I stumbed acrossed this site and thought it would be of interest to some here.  This first link rates different DSLRs based on each of their low ISO performance...

_*Camera Rating Based on Low ISO Performance:*_
http://www.dxomark.com/dakdata/listappareil.php?args=time|rank_lln|0|sensor%20%3E%200.99%20AND%20sensor%20%3C%201.61|0|0|0

And with this link, you can choose any make and model cameras and compair apples to apples...cool stuff!!
_
*Compair Cameras:*_
http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/eng/Image-Quality-Database/Compare-cameras/

The one thing that surprises me is the Nikon D90's ISO rating!!  It's up there with the big boys!

It's also funny how it's much cheaper than the D300 but seems to perform just as good if not better.

Anyway, just though some may like to play...


----------



## rip18 (Feb 20, 2010)

Neat links!  Thanks for sharing!

Yep, the D90 for a consumer-grade camera has some "big boy" features (plus HD video).


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 20, 2010)

jason, you know i love my 300 and my 90 (i am bringin' both in april !!!)  the only thing i can say bad about the 90 is shutter lag. it is hard to explain but things like drop shots and arrow shots are easier with the 300. it fires when i hit the shutter and with the 90 there is a small lag. it would not matter a hill of beans to anyone else, but it is noticable to me. does that make the 300 worth 2x the price, heck no !!! i still like 'em both !


----------



## JasonF (Feb 20, 2010)

I hear ya F1.  Even the reviews said the 300, and 300s, had faster fps, which comes in handy for certain styles of shooting.  The 300 is built like a tank too, if I remember correctly?  The D90 is much smaller...kinda toy-like....as is my D70. 
I'm just a sucker for low light performance I guess.

Well, hopefully I'll have my new camera by April...I'm close...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 20, 2010)

frames a second 4 for the 90 and 6 for the 300 but that was not the lag jason. it is the button mush to shutter open time  the bmtsot     the bmtsot is a bit better on the 300 but unless you shoot them side by side it is not noticeable.   probably would not be noticed by anyone but me and my quirky shutter finger


----------



## JasonF (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I see...
Never thought of the bmtsot.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 21, 2010)

Good information Jason.  Thanks for sharing it.  This one needs a spot in the sticky at the top for quick reference.

Hoss


----------

